# What is the most vegetarian/vegan-friendly city in the world?



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

In your opinion, from your experiences or what you've heard, or even what your impression of somewhere is, what city do you think is the most vegetarian/vegan-friendly? For whatever criteria you may think is needed, ie amount of vegetarian/vegan eateries, a pro-vegetarian/vegan atmosphere in society, organisations involved in vegetarianism/veganism. Interested to hear your own experiences and even what you think should change or any changes that are happening around the world. Also seeing as in western culture it is not as mainstream as in others, mention cities from different cultures, ie which western city, which eastern city etc.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

New Delhi or Mumbai.


----------



## Lightness (Nov 3, 2006)

Chennai or another southern Indian city more likely.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

I would say a vegetarian/vegan would do more than just fine in Stockholm.


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

indian cities are probably more overall vegetarian/vegan in their cuisine but they don't have the global variety as say new york


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

India all the way, home to 700 million vegetarians. My mate went to India last year on a business trip for a casino company but he was fasting for Greek Easter and couldn't eat any meat, and was worried about the food coz he doesnt like curries. However he was most surprised, he said the vegetables were the freshest he'd ever had, and with a huge range of dishes unlike anything in the Indian restaurants in the West.

I tried South indian vegetarian cuisine the other day, after hearing so much about it for years, and well, it was definitely worth the hype.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Definitely India.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm just glad it's not my city. If there's one thing that's more annoying than an evangelical trying to save me, it's a vegan trying to convert me.


----------



## ongai (Feb 29, 2008)

indian hinduism & chinese mahayana buddhism


----------



## atariboy15 (Sep 11, 2002)

hudkina said:


> I'm just glad it's not my city. If there's one thing that's more annoying than an evangelical trying to save me, it's a vegan trying to convert me.


Better watch out for the vegan evangelicals, or surely you are going to hell! lol :banana:


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

I've never been to Ahmedabad, India, but I've heard that it's mostly vegetarian. It's not impossibly hard to find meat, or fish (which is considered non-vegetarian in India), but as far as what's readily and easily available, AMD should be way up there on the list of vegetarian-friendly cities.
BTW, major Indian cities have global variety in cuisine(not as much as NYC or London, but it's definitely there).


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

lol definitely Indian cities..don't remember which city has the highest Hindu percentage .


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Skyprince said:


> lol definitely Indian cities..don't remember which city has the highest Hindu percentage .


The percentage of Hindus in any Indian city doesn't affect the extent to which that city is vegetarian. Not all Hindus are vegetarian, BTW. Most aren't, in fact.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

probably some indian city... phuket thailand is also vegetarian friendly they have that festival thing...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ May be true.. Thailand probably has the world's greatest number of restaurants/cafe's per square km, and Thai cuisine has many vegetarian menus.


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Skyprince said:


> ^^ May be true.. Thailand probably has the world's greatest number of restaurants/cafe's per square km


Thailand? Really? WOW, that's news to me 'coz I don't remember seeing too many restaurants/ cafés outside of Bangkok city limits! Anyway...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Roadside stalls included. Tens of '000s across the country of 65 mil
I can't think of any other large country that can match Thailand's availability of food.


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

The United States, maybe? There's no variety (outside of large cities), but certainly, availability.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ But roadside stalls can't be easily found there. 

But in Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Hat Yai, Phuket you'll find hundreds, even thousands of em. And the food sold by street hawkers is much better than the ones sold in indoor restaurants or cafe's IMO.


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

ANYTHING is better than chain restaurant food!


----------

